# Spitfire release... ALBION v5 REDUX



## Synesthesia (Aug 22, 2013)

*EXCLUSIVE NEW SAMPLE CONTENT NEW PRESETS, RE-BUILT FROM CODE-BASE UP, WITH A HOST OF NEW FEATURES, IMPROVEMENTS AND ADVANCEMENTS.*

***FREE UPDATE DETAILS WILL BE ISSUED TO EXISTING USERS OVER THE NEXT 48 HOURS***

We love Albion, and it seems that a lot of you do too. Having worked with it on numerous films, tv series and computer games for a couple of years now; having gained new ground in developing our BML range; and having received numerous ideas and comments from our extensive and passionate user base; the Spitfire team has set about revising the entire range to keep Albion feeling fresh, new and as cutting edge as if you had bought it yesterday.

AS ALWAYS THESE UPDATES AND NEW SAMPLE CONTENT WILL BE SENT OUT TO OUR EXISTING USERS ABSOLUTELY FREE-OF-CHARGE. 

To celebrate this relaunch we will also enjoy a 6 week discount voucher promo period which will, we hope, make the jump into “Albion-land” that much easier, or indeed make it as easy as possible for you to complete your range.

*STARTING TODAY AND FOR THE NEXT 6 WEEKS, ANY ALBION PURCHASE WILL WIN YOU A 25%-OFF DISCOUNT VOUCHER (ONE PER CUSTOMER) TO USE ON FUTURE PRODUCTS. *

This is a single-use voucher but with no time-restriction nor indeed limit to the number of products you wish to buy with it.

*LOEGRIA and ICENI updates will follow during this period (dates tba)*

*EACH REDUX PACKAGE INCLUDES:*

EXTRA CONTENT:
• Totally freshly mixed Albion Orchestra “Baked Ensembles” for out-of-the-box left and right handed playing with no extra burden on your system. They’re huge!
• A new bank of totally new Stephenson’s Pads made from totally new samples derived from the Albion Orchestral sessions.
• More Brunel Loops to refresh your “ticker” palette.
• All New Darwin “Wipes”, thunderous transitions derived from our Darwin sessions.
• Over 100 useful and inspiring hand crafted Ostinatum Presets designed by award winning composers, programmers and arrangers.

EXTRA FUNCTIONALITY INCLUDES:
• ADDED: New unified UI to match the latest Spitfire releases.
• ADDED: ‘Persistent releases’. Release triggers no longer fade out when moving the mod wheel.
• ADDED: ‘fp Hall trigger’. When moving from fp to lower dynamics (in select articulations) the hall reverb is retained.
• ADDED: Round Robin layering to thicken the texture.
• ADDED: Marcatos (and leisurely staccatos) can now be released early with an RT.
• ADDED: Stereo Collapse for the close mic functionality.
• ADDED: Per articulation mixing ability.
• UPDATED: Moves the Albion series to the ‘BML’ codebase with all its latest features and functionality.
• UPDATED: Latest version of the FX sequencer and Ostinatum machine.
• UPDATED: Latest UACC specification implemented.
• FIXED: Dynamics & Expression now do not conflict when assigning CC1/CC11 to sliders.
• FIXED: Various bug fixes and performance tweaks.

*ALBION 1 *is the ultimate introduction to the world of A-list film scoring. Using the same musicians, instruments, recording environment, techniques and microphones. Albion gives you an instant epic cinematic tool-kit out of the box.

*NEW CONTENT FOR THIS REDUX VERSION INCLUDES:*
• “BAKED ENSEMBLES” – We have slavishly re-mixed the entire orchestral range into “full” ensembles for use with both hands. These not only save time on quickly sketching but also cut CPU use by up to 30% compared to using multis versions. Great to add warmth and depth to your intricate but also demanding Sable arrangements.
• “STEPHENSON’S REDUX” – Derived from wholly newly created samples (cut from the original Albion orchestral sessions). Here is a large ultra-cool bank of Pads, Drones, and Soundscapes. Created by crack team of in-demand professionals in London.
• “BRUNEL LOOPS” – A selection of new curiosities to tickle your fancy.
• “DARWIN WIPES” – All new thunderous transitions derived from the epic Darwin percussion sessions.
• ALL NEW “OSTINATUM” PRESET PATTERNS – Over 100 Carefully hewn and polished, inspiring, contemporary and incredibly musical Ostinatum patterns. Created by award winning film composers designed to give you what you need out of the box. From instant cinematic tension beds, to shimmering measured tremolo effects, to intricate systems patterns with cross rhythms that could help you weave a contrapuntal canopy of cool. Use these patterns on any Spitfire products with the Ostinatum function.
*• PLUS ALL THE NEW FEATURES AND IMPROVEMENTS IN THE MAIN TEXT ABOVE.*


----------



## TSU (Aug 22, 2013)

just wow...

thanks guys, you are the best!


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 22, 2013)

Oh man you guys are just awesome. The baked ensembles are exactly what I've been wanting to do the quick and dirty!!


----------



## EwigWanderer (Aug 22, 2013)

This is fantastic! =o


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 22, 2013)

To quote Macklemore, "This is f*&^%$g awesome!"


----------



## BenG (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow, this is awesome! Thanks guys!


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 22, 2013)

Wonderful !

Many Thanks Spitfire.


----------



## TimJohnson (Aug 22, 2013)

(o::o)


----------



## PixelEnvision (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow, that's just great...

I just wish I'd waited a bit more (9 days to be exact) from my Albion purchase, that discount coupon would allow me to get Loegria without waiting...

Anyway, thank you!


----------



## Justus (Aug 22, 2013)

So glad I jumped onto the Albion bandwagon - best decision ever!
Thanks guys!


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 22, 2013)

Wohohoho! :D


----------



## Maestro77 (Aug 22, 2013)

I've had my finger on the Albion trigger for a month now. It's as if you're speaking directly to me. Downloading now!


----------



## korgscrew (Aug 22, 2013)

Just when I thought Albion couldn't get better!!!

Can't wait to try out the new samples!

On a side note. Stop wasting time with these updates and crack on with HZ Percussion!!! 

:wink:


----------



## ceemusic (Aug 22, 2013)

A very nice surprise.
Thanks for updating this outstanding library.


----------



## mark812 (Aug 22, 2013)

Outstanding library, outstanding company.

Short walkthrough video showing new features?


----------



## jleckie (Aug 22, 2013)

You chaps are second to none. 

'nuff said.


----------



## Kralc (Aug 22, 2013)

v5 already? Albion's just getting better and better. And it was bloody brilliant to begin with!


----------



## Martin K (Aug 22, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks Spitfire 

best,
Martin


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 22, 2013)

> I've had my finger on the Albion trigger for a month now. It's as if you're speaking directly to me. Downloading now!



Looks like I'll finally be getting Albion II Loegria and using the 25% to get Albion III or one of the Sable libraries. :D


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 22, 2013)

This is the 5th revision, your commitment to customer satisfaction is unprecedented, it is difficult not to love what you guys do.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 22, 2013)

You guys make it impossible to not buy in. All that plus a 25% voucher !


----------



## Saxer (Aug 22, 2013)

great! didn't expect that at all at this time!

question: what is 'baked in'? is is orchestra tutti (strings, wws, brass)?


----------



## Ryan Scully (Aug 22, 2013)

You guys are just absolutely incredible on so many levels - Thank You!!!



Ryan :D


----------



## GrimeBrett (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm honestly blown away by Spitfire. Such a classy company, and the products speak for themselves. Hats off to the entire team.


----------



## Lloyd10 (Aug 22, 2013)

What a wonderful update-Thank you so much.

Spitfire are a total class act all the way.

Looking forward to the Z percussion !


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Aug 22, 2013)

You guys just rock.


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Aug 22, 2013)

I am brimming with excitement. Eager to see how these guys can improve a faultless trilogy.


----------



## synapse21 (Aug 22, 2013)

How fantastic is Spitfire Audio? I swear - THESE GUYS. Amazing.


----------



## Ryan99 (Aug 22, 2013)

paulmatthew @ Thu Aug 22 said:


> > I've had my finger on the Albion trigger for a month now. It's as if you're speaking directly to me. Downloading now!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll finally be getting Albion II Loegria and using the 25% to get Albion III or one of the Sable libraries. :D



Oh my God! On almost every thread I read on this forum, it seems you bought some expensive product and bundles.. I'd love to have your budget!!


----------



## marcotronic (Aug 22, 2013)

Craig Sharmat @ Thu Aug 22 said:


> This is the 5th revision, your commitment to customer satisfaction is unprecedented, it is difficult not to love what you guys do.



+1 - You guys are the best!

thanks a ton!

Marco


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 22, 2013)

> Oh my God! On almost every thread I read on this forum, it seems you bought some expensive product and bundles.. I'd love to have your budget!! Wink



You can , just be single and become a sample library addict :lol:


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Aug 22, 2013)

Very nice :D 

Thanks a lot Folks!


----------



## Tatu (Aug 22, 2013)

As an Albion I and III owner (well; licensee), I am very grateful <3


----------



## Consona (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## TomMartin (Aug 23, 2013)

Great news, but god my timing is terrible....


Just bought within last 2 weeks

Loegria
Iceni
Percussion
Sable 1 + 2 + 3
Solo strings


----------



## HardyP (Aug 23, 2013)

Tatu @ 2013-08-23 said:


> As an Albion I and III owner (well; licensee)



<grin> 0oD


----------



## EwigWanderer (Aug 23, 2013)

HardyP @ 8.23.2013 said:


> Tatu @ 2013-08-23 said:
> 
> 
> > As an Albion I and III owner (well; licensee)
> ...



What a great word...licensee 8)


----------



## PixelEnvision (Aug 23, 2013)

TomMartin @ Fri Aug 23 said:


> Great news, but god my timing is terrible....
> 
> 
> Just bought within last 2 weeks
> ...



And I thought mine (just Albion I) was bad timing! 

Great purchase anyway o-[][]-o


----------



## EwigWanderer (Aug 23, 2013)

Is it only me or can somebody confirm? HiBrass timemachine stretch control does not seem to work. It works fine with mid and lo ones.


----------



## TomMartin (Aug 23, 2013)

PixelEnvision @ Fri Aug 23 said:


> TomMartin @ Fri Aug 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Great news, but god my timing is terrible....
> ...



A fantastic purchase, thankyou! If I could just get my hands on the upcoming trumpets and flutes, I think I would be quite happy to have a 100% spitfire template and not really NEED anything else...


----------



## Phil M (Aug 23, 2013)

Argh! Just when I thought I had my spending plans for the next few months all figured out. Oh, you bad, bad people! :wink:


----------



## windshore (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice guys! 
So glad I invested!


----------



## Tatu (Aug 23, 2013)

Dear Spitfire, save the weekend for us hobbying-slaves and speed up the process. I need that email now!


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks Spitfire! The new patches load much faster now. Not as noticeable on the strings , but definitely on the brass and woodwinds. Looking forward to picking up Albion II Loegria as soon as the update is released for it. I always go into a daze when I watch the demos for Loegria. There's just something about the strings that take me to another place.


----------



## Niah (Aug 23, 2013)

I believe I am still on v3...do I have to install previous versions before v5?


----------



## sin(x) (Aug 23, 2013)

When you guys claimed that this was supposed to be a “living” library upon release, I took it for an empty marketing ploy. I guess a walk of shame is in order: o=?


----------



## Darthmorphling (Aug 23, 2013)

sin(x) @ Fri Aug 23 said:


> When you guys claimed that this was supposed to be a “living” library upon release, I took it for an empty marketing ploy. I guess a walk of shame is in order: o=?



I purchased Albion Last May, and it was just upgraded to V2. In the past year we have had 3 more versions. Two of which contained new content.

Truly remarkable. Just wish my sons wouldn't eat as much so I could get the rest of the libraries!


----------



## tmm (Aug 23, 2013)

Darthmorphling @ Fri Aug 23 said:


> Truly remarkable. Just wish my sons wouldn't eat as much so I could get the rest of the libraries!



Haha, same here... if expendable funds weren't an issue, I'd definitely have Iceni by now. Still using Albion regularly, though, and can't wait for my update email (haven't seen it yet :hint!


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Aug 23, 2013)

Waiting for my Albion I update :D also just purchased BML Horns, can I just say, amazing! I'm sure I echo everyone here's sentiments when I say with all my heart thank you Spitfire!


----------



## KMuzzey (Aug 23, 2013)

Holy bajeezus. I LOVE YOU.

kerry


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 23, 2013)

is it not clear that I have no patience??!!! send... me ... my.... link..... : )


----------



## korgscrew (Aug 23, 2013)

I got my link before it was announced!!

Must......resist......Albion III....hold out for.....HZ Percussion.... :evil: :shock:


----------



## Resoded (Aug 23, 2013)

I had it all figured out, not going to buy Albion 1, and happy with it. And yet here I am having purchased it and loving every minute of it. Lots of great stuff, and the small perc loops turned out to be a wonderful surprise. Playing around with a 100% Lyndhurst Hall template is amazing. I even have images of Lyndhurst Hall as my desktop background to set the mood. Now, I can't wait for the complete BML orchestra, and can't help but long for what surprises comes after that.


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 23, 2013)

Is this for Albion I? If so, I never got any links... :cry:


----------



## valexnerfarious (Aug 23, 2013)

I WANT MY LINKS LOL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## park bench (Aug 23, 2013)

Yo - key word guys is 'the next 48 hours'. 

They too are constrained by human capacity...


----------



## sin(x) (Aug 23, 2013)

_Human_ capacity? “Alright, Barry through Bergersen have their links. I'm tired, let's hit the pub!” :mrgreen:


----------



## park bench (Aug 23, 2013)

that pastime is also limited by human capacity so it won't be too long for you or I. :D


----------



## valexnerfarious (Aug 23, 2013)

if they are going in alphabetical...im gonna be last lol


----------



## sin(x) (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh, don't worry about me.







Best,
jan, bastard


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 23, 2013)

valexnerfarious @ Fri Aug 23 said:


> if they are going in alphabetical...im gonna be last lol



I'm pretty sure they are NOT going alphabetically, unless they're going by first name.

Anyway... this is incredibly fantastic news!!! I'm looking forward to that email!

And... high time for me to add on to the collection. 

Thank you Spitfire!!! =o


----------



## 667 (Aug 23, 2013)

The synths/drones/pads in Albion I turned out to be one of the highlights for me. I'm gonna have to revisit A2/A3's as well.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi,

Are Audio/Video demos coming soon ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## thebob (Aug 24, 2013)

quick pragmatic question : 
if we purchase Iceni now (before the update), do we get the voucher too ? (that's how I get it).
will we able to use the voucher during the promo intro period of a new product (on top of its discounted price) ? 

'cause I like doing maths o=? ... and low-end details =o


----------



## jaeroe (Aug 24, 2013)

Great stuff! You guys really are amazing

Re Icini update - Anymchance of you guys adding a large viola section to match one of the cello sections? Celli can get intense in the higher registers. A viola section along those lines would open up some more possibilities in the dark domain.

Anybody else interested in a large viola section form Icini?


----------



## jules (Aug 24, 2013)

jaeroe @ Sat Aug 24 said:


> Great stuff! You guys really are amazing
> 
> Re Icini update - Anymchance of you guys adding a large viola section to match one of the cello sections? Celli can get intense in the higher registers. A viola section along those lines would open up some more possibilities in the dark domain.
> 
> Anybody else interested in a large viola section form Icini?



Tbh, i'm interested in whatever they'll want to add to iceni (and loegria) ! Amazing new pads in this albion update. Thanks, spitfire !


----------



## korgscrew (Aug 24, 2013)

jules @ Sat Aug 24 said:


> jaeroe @ Sat Aug 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Great stuff! You guys really are amazing
> ...



+1 for the pads! They are really inspiring! You could make an ambient underscore with 1 pad alone!

Is it me, or does the mod wheel seem really sensitive after the update? UP to 60% is fine, then after it cuts in really quick!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 24, 2013)

muziksculp @ Fri Aug 23 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are Audio/Video demos coming soon ?
> 
> ...



actually I'd appreciate this too as i can see that my install went well. My initial folders did not match the video so I kind of improvised.


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 24, 2013)

thebob @ Sat Aug 24 said:


> quick pragmatic question :
> if we purchase Iceni now (before the update), do we get the voucher too ? (that's how I get it).
> will we able to use the voucher during the promo intro period of a new product (on top of its discounted price) ?
> 
> 'cause I like doing maths o=? ... and low-end details =o



Hi there, thanks for this we'll try and make it clearer on the site.

By any ALBION today and for the promo period and you'll get a 25% off voucher, it's one per person, so if you want to buy multiple products with this voucher make sure you do it in a single hit.

Thanks for all your kind words, we keep these libs alive because we're using them in anger every day. So they're our toys as much as everyone else's and we want them to be as good as they can be, as fresh and as up-to-date as the rest of our palette. I agree re. the pads (even if I made some of them) but one of them (it's got children in the name) just nailed a major film for me when I used it in a pitch. 

Please report any bugs to our support email. This is a MAJOR overhaul so it's kind of like a V1.0, please expect service updates soon, and the more of you who get in touch with us there (every ticket is considered and responded to, whereas here we may miss stuff) the better those updates will be.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Aug 24, 2013)

Christian, thanks again for bringing Albion 1 in line with your newer libraries!

Will you post an announcement on here once all update emails have been sent out so that we'll know that something is amiss if we still haven't received our email? 

Cheers!


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Aug 24, 2013)

Are the ensemble patches not supposed to have velocity controlled attacks like the hi/low patches do? They always have the same attack.


----------



## british_bpm (Aug 24, 2013)

a very fine idea.

We've staggered it for a number of reasons mainly server meltdown avoidance!


C.


----------



## thebob (Aug 24, 2013)

british_bpm @ Sat Aug 24 said:


> thebob @ Sat Aug 24 said:
> 
> 
> > quick pragmatic question :
> ...



thanks for clarifying that.

and that single hit could include a new lib that would be in its discounted intro period at the time of purchase, so the voucher could be on the top of that ? or on the top of an edu discount ?

sorry for bothering, just wondering how much I can give you


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm guessing Spitfire might need more than 48 hours to get all the email out, especially if they are trying to avoid a server meltdown. 

Still waiting for my email. :D


----------



## PixelEnvision (Aug 24, 2013)

muziksculp @ Sat Aug 24 said:


> I'm guessing Spitfire might need more than 48 hours to get all the email out, especially if they are trying to avoid a server meltdown.
> 
> Still waiting for my email. :D



+1


----------



## thehuman (Aug 24, 2013)

Awesome news, guys! I am really excited by this.

One question for you. Will the updates for Loegria and Iceni be rolled out while the voucher offer is still in effect? I am planning on picking both of them up, but I would really like to wait until the updates are rolled out, just to minimize the amount of downloading I will be doing.


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Aug 24, 2013)

PixelEnvision @ Sat Aug 24 said:


> muziksculp @ Sat Aug 24 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm guessing Spitfire might need more than 48 hours to get all the email out, especially if they are trying to avoid a server meltdown.
> ...



+ another 1


----------



## valexnerfarious (Aug 24, 2013)

Click Sky Fade @ Sat Aug 24 said:


> PixelEnvision @ Sat Aug 24 said:
> 
> 
> > muziksculp @ Sat Aug 24 said:
> ...


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Updates are still going out, 75% of people now have it so bear with us, the last 25% over the next few hours!

Yes - the Loegria and Iceni updates will be out during this 6 week offer period. It will be a couple of weeks before the next update (Loegria).

Also, we found a few small issues with some of the nkis - some things just appeared when we prepped the final patches - no idea why! - but these are now fixed, so if you have already downloaded, I strongly advise you to use the manual links login (see the foot of your download email) and just grab the one ZIP file from the list that starts with the letter W. Then you can use the fixed Instruments folder from that zip in place of your current redux Instruments folder - just go ahead and replace it.

Thanks for all the very positive feedback!

Paul :D


----------



## Maestro77 (Aug 24, 2013)

I just purchased Albion 2 days ago and downloaded via Connect. I don't think I received the manual links. How can I get the new .nki's? Thx!


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 24, 2013)

Can somebody tell me how big the update download is?

I am busy downloading Symphonic Sphere at the moment, and my connection forces me to a 4-5 days download maraton. So I need to know if I should / can squeeze this update in between.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Aug 24, 2013)

Update is about 6 or 7gb.

Manual links re in your email near the bottom. Well, it's a link to send a request for manual links. Haven't got mine yet, but I only sent the request 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Maestro77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Ah, I see it now - thanks!


----------



## mscottweber (Aug 24, 2013)

Just got the email, I'm excited


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 24, 2013)

> Update is about 6 or 7gb.



Woot! 

Okay thank you  Needs to wait then.

These new mixed ensembles, are those mixed down versions of the alreay existing albion patches ore do they use "the raw recordings"-before they were mixed into 4 single mic positions for Albion I 1.0? 
Just wondering if these are sonically different ore just ram reducing patches.


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Aug 24, 2013)

I downloaded the new instruments. I notice that the ensemble strings still have a slow attack at high velocity, unlike the hi/low patches which have a faster attack on high velocity. I was hoping this was one of the things which got fixed. Or is this not intended to be like the hi/low strings?

By the way, is the new ensemble sample content actually the old sample content again but laid out differently? I'm assuming so.

grrrr... can't batch resave these new instruments after replacing manually. Keeps crashing Kontakt.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 24, 2013)

Haha... Just got the update link email.

Thanks Spitfire /\~O


----------



## thebob (Aug 24, 2013)

thebob @ Sat Aug 24 said:


> british_bpm @ Sat Aug 24 said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for this we'll try and make it clearer on the site.
> ...



please please, can you clarify that too ? wanna know if I can be delighted to finally get those LOs, or if I should get the BML brasses only ! thanx !


----------



## Enyak (Aug 24, 2013)

*FP Hall trigger missing?*

Sweet update.

One thing about the FP hall trigger feature. I can't find it!

In BML it's a toggable option, but I don't see that option anywhere in the Albion brass arts. Is it auto-enabled? Or am I just missing something?


----------



## valexnerfarious (Aug 25, 2013)

still havent got my links yet


----------



## Consona (Aug 25, 2013)

valexnerfarious @ Sun Aug 25 said:


> still havent got my links yet


Me neither, I guess we have to be patient.


----------



## valexnerfarious (Aug 25, 2013)

got mine about on hour ago..downloading now..YAY


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Aug 25, 2013)

I've still not got my links yet, but obviously they can only work so hard!


----------



## williemyers (Aug 25, 2013)

has anyone (on Mac 10.8.4 & Kontakt 5.2.1) successfully "batch resaved" Albion I after the v.5 update? It's crashing me every time - I've written Spitfire..
p.s., it crashed with the .nki's that came with v.5 & is still crashing with the new .nki's mentioned above here.
p.p.s - I've tried batch re-saving other libraries & no prblems...


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Aug 25, 2013)

williemyers @ Sun Aug 25 said:


> has anyone (on Mac 10.8.4 & Kontakt 5.2.1) successfully "batch resaved" Albion I after the v.5 update? It's crashing me every time - I've written Spitfire..
> p.s., it crashed with the .nki's that came with v.5 & is still crashing with the new .nki's mentioned above here.
> p.p.s - I've tried batch re-saving other libraries & no prblems...



I tried three times batch resaving in Kontakt standalone and it crashed every time. Then I batch resaved in Kontakt as a plug-in and it worked. Don't know what's up with that.

OSX 10.8.4, used VST in Ableton Live 9.


----------



## park bench (Aug 25, 2013)

I've had other issues with Kontakt standalone (latest update) so that is probably the only problem.


----------



## playz123 (Aug 25, 2013)

williemyers @ Sun Aug 25 said:


> has anyone (on Mac 10.8.4 & Kontakt 5.2.1) successfully "batch resaved" Albion I after the v.5 update? It's crashing me every time - I've written Spitfire..
> p.s., it crashed with the .nki's that came with v.5 & is still crashing with the new .nki's mentioned above here.
> p.p.s - I've tried batch re-saving other libraries & no prblems...



Due to the two recent changes to the Instruments folder, I batch resaved Albion 5 twice on Friday from within Cubase 7.0.5 and was completely successful both times. My o/s and Kontakt versions match yours and I'm on Mac Pro.


----------



## thehuman (Aug 25, 2013)

Am I crazy, or did the naming convention for the "Albion Orchestra" patches change? My v.4 instruments are "Strings/Woodwinds Hi/Lo," and version 5 are "String/Woodwind Hi/Lo." (i.e. The 's' was dropped.)

Is there any reason I shouldn't rename them to overwrite my v.4 patches? I mean, if I drop them into my template that had v.4 patches, will there be any places that will cause an audible difference? Or should I just save a new version of my template, and keep the v.4 patches for compatibility with older projects?

Either way, thanks again Spitfire. Really looking forward to getting the other two Albions once you have a chance to push the updates out.


----------



## ysnyvz (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for the update spitfire


----------



## kfirpr (Aug 26, 2013)

Guys Thanks for the great Update!
I find the ostinatos patches incredibly useful + the Stephenson redux is also great!
Please do this also to inceni because sometimes when you play triplets with the basses it goes "out of time"
Anyway thanks for the great update


----------



## Tatu (Aug 26, 2013)

Got mine yesterday and while I did not have time to go much through it, thanks Spitfire! I like when these come by surprise without over enthusiastic announcements for a release date. Right way to get it done!


----------



## williemyers (Aug 26, 2013)

hey guys above, thanks very much for the suggestion. I had always done my "batch saves" in Kontakt standalone - never tried it in my DAW (Digital Performer 8). But I tried it and it worked great. 
Just wondering why it wouldn't work in standalone? 
Ah, well...back to writing....


----------



## playz123 (Aug 26, 2013)

williemyers @ Mon Aug 26 said:


> hey guys above, thanks very much for the suggestion. I had always done my "batch saves" in Kontakt standalone - never tried it in my DAW (Digital Performer 8). But I tried it and it worked great.
> Just wondering why it wouldn't work in standalone?
> Ah, well...back to writing....



Just to confuse you even more, when it comes to Batch Resave, the Spitfire libraries have been 'interesting' from time to time. Sometimes one will crash Kontakt inside my DAW, but then it saves fine in Kontakt stand alone. And then sometimes it's the reverse. So my only advice is: if one method doesn't work, try the other.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for another great update!

I have a hard time finding any patch with "children" in the title though...

Plus, where are the ostinato patches people are referring to?

Thanks!


----------



## playz123 (Aug 26, 2013)

I've reported a couple of things so far to the Support desk, but one thing I asked about that wasn't answered was the "Darwin Wipes". On page 8 of the manual it mentions a Wipes folder, and in 'what's new' in this thread Wipes are also listed. But in my Darwin Percussion folder I see no mention of them. Am I missing something? Everything else mentioned in the version 5 update info appears to be there. Just curious.


----------



## esounds (Aug 26, 2013)

Is it me or does the V5 String Ensemble patch have a looping problem. It does not sustain indefinitely like the pother patches or the old version. It cuts off after about 6 seconds or so.....

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## playz123 (Aug 26, 2013)

Patrick de Caumette @ Mon Aug 26 said:


> I have a hard time finding any patch with "children" in the title though...
> 
> Plus, where are the ostinato patches people are referring to?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi Patrick,

I didn't see anything with "children" either, but there is a patch called "'Failing The Young", so figured that might be the one Christian referenced.

Are you not seeing a folder containing all the Ostinato presets? It should have been included in the download.


----------



## esounds (Aug 26, 2013)

The brass ensemble also cuts off for me.


----------



## shangsean (Aug 26, 2013)

esounds @ Mon Aug 26 said:


> Is it me or does the V5 String Ensemble patch have a looping problem. It does not sustain indefinitely like the pother patches or the old version. It cuts off after about 6 seconds or so.....
> 
> Can anyone confirm?



Brass and strings sustaining for me. There is an obvious loop point, but it does not cut out.


----------



## playz123 (Aug 26, 2013)

shangsean @ Mon Aug 26 said:


> esounds @ Mon Aug 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it me or does the V5 String Ensemble patch have a looping problem. It does not sustain indefinitely like the pother patches or the old version. It cuts off after about 6 seconds or so.....
> ...



Doesn't cut out here either.


----------



## 667 (Aug 26, 2013)

park bench @ Sun Aug 25 said:


> I've had other issues with Kontakt standalone (latest update) so that is probably the only problem.


Kontakt 5 standalone is totally broken for me too.


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi chaps,

If you have the looping issue please use the manual links weblink in your download email to download the zip file beginning with a W. 

Then you can replace your Instruments folder with this fixed one (we made a few other hotfixes as well!)

Thanks 

Paul


----------



## esounds (Aug 26, 2013)

playz123 @ Mon Aug 26 said:


> shangsean @ Mon Aug 26 said:
> 
> 
> > esounds @ Mon Aug 26 said:
> ...



I have no idea what is wrong over here. Strange I had to go back to v4 patch for the ensembles.


----------



## dfhagai (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks for the Update guys, appreciate it 

[b]BUG report:[/b] when I define the Leg articulation to be triggered (and latched) to the sustain pedal, the Dynamics stops working... (it always stays on the max).
It's true for all the orchestra sections besides the "Hi Strings"......


----------



## ottonova (Aug 26, 2013)

MA-Simon @ Sat Aug 24 said:


> These new mixed ensembles, are those mixed down versions of the alreay existing albion patches ore do they use "the raw recordings"-before they were mixed into 4 single mic positions for Albion I 1.0?
> Just wondering if these are sonically different ore just ram reducing patches.



This was also a question of mine. I found this in the manual:
"Some of the elements that are new to “Redux” are “baked ensembles” mixed from the original tapes..."


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 26, 2013)

> "Some of the elements that are new to “Redux” are “baked ensembles” mixed from the original tapes..."


Ah nice, thank you!


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 26, 2013)

Still waiting for my link. Sent an e-mail a while ago! hope to get this soon 

W


----------



## Echoes in the Attic (Aug 26, 2013)

I absolutely love the modifications you can make to the patches. All the more reason why it frustrates me that all the cool modifier patches are split up! Can't have time machine and also start offset. Can't have time machine and also COG. Can't have start offset and also COG. To use the cool slowed down shorts from time machine, i need offset, and sometimes COG etc. There are so many times when I'm using one patch and I think ok I want to do the thing that's in those other patches, but I can't because then i lose the modification of this patch!

I understand time machine patches being separate (shorts), but couldn't we have the COG on those patches? And start offset too for that matter?

Not to sounds ungrateful. I'm impressed as always by spitfire.

P.S. any word on whether the ensemble patches should have velocity controlled attacks like the other patches?


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Aug 26, 2013)

Walid F. @ Mon 26 Aug said:


> Still waiting for my link. Sent an e-mail a while ago! hope to get this soon
> 
> W



You and I both! The tension is KILLING ME!


----------



## jtnyc (Aug 27, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Mon Aug 26 said:


> Hi chaps,
> 
> If you have the looping issue please use the manual links weblink in your download email to download the zip file beginning with a W.
> 
> ...



Hi

Can you please elaborate on what the other hot fixes are and does that mean everyone who didn't originally, should re-download from the manual links. 

Thanks


----------



## playz123 (Aug 27, 2013)

jtnyc @ Mon Aug 26 said:


> does that mean everyone who didn't originally, should re-download from the manual links.
> 
> Thanks



I'm not sure about every fix that was included, but if you downloaded version 5 sometime during the first 24-36 hours after it was released, I'd definitely recommend that you proceed and grab the latest Instrument file anyway. It doesn't take long, and regardless of the changes made, you would then be certain that you have the latest version.


----------



## mark812 (Aug 27, 2013)

How are the new Darwin Wipes? Curious about those!


----------



## ysnyvz (Aug 27, 2013)

mark812 @ Tue Aug 27 said:


> How are the new Darwin Wipes? Curious about those!


they are reversed samples of Darwin percussion
simple but useful and free


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 27, 2013)

Walid F. @ Mon Aug 26 said:


> Still waiting for my link. Sent an e-mail a while ago! hope to get this soon
> 
> W



Hi Walid,

I don't have a purchase record from you for Albion..?

If you are talking about Iceni, thats not out yet in redux - it will be a few weeks.

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## Synesthesia (Aug 27, 2013)

lucianogiacomozzi @ Mon Aug 26 said:


> Walid F. @ Mon 26 Aug said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for my link. Sent an e-mail a while ago! hope to get this soon
> ...



Hi Luciano,

Apologies to you - a glitch prevented your update going out! I've just resent it.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Consona (Aug 27, 2013)

Any details on how long for Loegria update?




Thank you.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Aug 27, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Tue 27 Aug said:


> lucianogiacomozzi @ Mon Aug 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Walid F. @ Mon 26 Aug said:
> ...



Thank you Paul! Downloading now


----------



## tmm (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Paul,

Got my update yesterday, thank you very much! Of course, I checked out the orchestra, but I've also been playing around with the Steam Redux patches. Very nice!

I have a question re: the Woodwinds Ensemble patch, I've sent it via the Spitfire support mailbox.

Re: the Darwin 'Wipes' - I'm seeing Darwin 'Swells', is that the same thing?


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 27, 2013)

lucianogiacomozzi @ Tue Aug 27 said:


> Synesthesia @ Tue 27 Aug said:
> 
> 
> > lucianogiacomozzi @ Mon Aug 26 said:
> ...



maybe i should send a personal e-mail... 

W


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 28, 2013)

playz123 @ Mon Aug 26 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Mon Aug 26 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a hard time finding any patch with "children" in the title though...
> ...



Thanks for the info Franck!
Yes, I do see the Ostinato presets now!

All the best!


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 28, 2013)

Is it me, or is it that every time you want to load an ostinato preset, you have to point at the correct path, since it always default to the NI K5 folder?

Pretty annoying.
Wish it would automatically point to the Albion Ostinatum folder...


----------



## jules (Aug 28, 2013)

^^ Put them in :

for PC: My Documents/Albion/Data
for mac: Documents/Albion/Data


----------



## playz123 (Aug 28, 2013)

Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Aug 28 said:


> Is it me, or is it that every time you want to load an ostinato preset, you have to point at the correct path, since it always default to the NI K5 folder?
> 
> Pretty annoying.
> Wish it would automatically point to the Albion Ostinatum folder...



-Manual.....page 18
-Lines 7 and 8 of your update e-mail

 

Even though the image in my post above shows the presets in the main Albion folder that was just the original structure shown for your purposes, but in fact the preset folder was then moved as advised in the e-mail. Hope that helps. Cheers.


----------



## Kevin Kliesch (Aug 28, 2013)

I also have not received my download links. I've sent numerous emails to Spitfire, but haven't had a reply as of yet.


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 28, 2013)

Kevin Kliesch @ Wed Aug 28 said:


> I also have not received my download links. I've sent numerous emails to Spitfire, but haven't had a reply as of yet.



we can only simply wait! they probably have a bunch to do..

W


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 28, 2013)

playz123 @ Wed Aug 28 said:


> Patrick de Caumette @ Wed Aug 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it me, or is it that every time you want to load an ostinato preset, you have to point at the correct path, since it always default to the NI K5 folder?
> ...



Thanks guys! (reminds himself to read the manuals before bitching... :? )


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Sep 1, 2013)

My Albion 5 (Albion Orchestra) instruments folder contains 4 strings patches: Strings lo, Strings Hi, String lo, String Hi. Is this suppose to be like that? I couldn't find any info within the documentation.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Sep 1, 2013)

Ok, scrap that. Just saw Paul's note and manually downloaded the instruments again. Now it looks all normal.


----------



## Walid F. (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry Paul, I'm blind! I thought the update to Albion 3 had also come out. My apologies.

Keep up the good work.

W


----------



## jules (Sep 1, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Tue Aug 27 said:


> Walid F. @ Mon Aug 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting for my link. Sent an e-mail a while ago! hope to get this soon
> ...



ha ha. Nice try !


----------



## Walid F. (Sep 1, 2013)

jules @ Sun Sep 01 said:


> Synesthesia @ Tue Aug 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Walid F. @ Mon Aug 26 said:
> ...



ahah!


----------



## Saxer (Sep 1, 2013)

:D been here today! good guinnes!

but no orchestra inside... strange!


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 3, 2013)

Curses! You found our top secret operations centre!


----------



## ceemusic (Sep 3, 2013)

esounds @ Mon Aug 26 said:


> Is it me or does the V5 String Ensemble patch have a looping problem. It does not sustain indefinitely like the pother patches or the old version. It cuts off after about 6 seconds or so.....
> 
> Can anyone confirm?



Yes, I was stopping in to ask this.
I also get an aftertouch note sounding as well.


----------



## JohannesR (Sep 3, 2013)

ceemusic @ Tue Sep 03 said:


> esounds @ Mon Aug 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it me or does the V5 String Ensemble patch have a looping problem. It does not sustain indefinitely like the pother patches or the old version. It cuts off after about 6 seconds or so.....
> ...



Did you download the update immediately after release? I did, and had the same problem. The Spitfire guys fixed it, and uploaded new files without much notice. Try to download the patches again (the file that starts with W*), and you will be all fine.


----------



## ceemusic (Sep 3, 2013)

JohannesR @ Tue Sep 03 said:


> ceemusic @ Tue Sep 03 said:
> 
> 
> > esounds @ Mon Aug 26 said:
> ...



I did a few days ago, the one starting with 'W''
I'll download it again though.

Thanks


----------



## alexmshore (Sep 3, 2013)

Was the Loegria update released yesterday? The news article on the website says its released on the 2nd of September. Just curious, doesn't seem that it has been and wanted to check thats all.


----------



## TSU (Sep 3, 2013)

Alex, check this thread


----------



## alexmshore (Sep 3, 2013)

TSU @ Tue Sep 03 said:


> Alex, check this thread



Completely missed that one, many thanks!


----------



## davidgary73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Purchased Albion v5 Redux this morning and can't wait to check it out once the download completes. 

Waiting for HZ Percussion


----------



## korgscrew (Sep 24, 2013)

davidgary73 @ Tue Sep 24 said:


> Purchased Albion v5 Redux this morning and can't wait to check it out once the download completes.
> 
> Waiting for HZ Percussion



You will not be dissapointed.

+1 for HZ percussion!!


----------



## davidgary73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Awesome library but found that it has quite alot of low rumble sound in some patches. 

Also, the wood ensemble long patch, when you select the close mic, the note pitch on F#4 is the same on G4 key. Does anyone have this issue? (Edit: Paul is looking into it)


----------



## davidgary73 (Sep 29, 2013)

A question on the Speed control in Albion. 

As written on the manual " Controls the speed of legato transitions. Reduce when playing in, expand when playing back for ease of use."

So we reduce the Speed transition when we're composing/writing and then expand till the transtion sounds good for playback. Is this correct? 

My apologies as i have never used speed control before. Just wanted to be sure if this is how we're suppose to use the Speed control. 

Cheers


----------



## TSU (Sep 29, 2013)

Speed control is simply transition samle start mark.
So if it 0 - then you hear a full recorded transition.
If you set it to 127 - you will hear only part, and of course it will be quicker than full transition sample.

So Speed Control IS the speed control of the legato transitions.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Sep 30, 2013)

davidgary73 @ 25th September 2013 said:


> Also, the wood ensemble long patch, when you select the close mic, the note pitch on F#4 is the same on G4 key. Does anyone have this issue? (Edit: Paul is looking into it)



Same here. But its not just the "c" mic. "a" and "o" are also wrong. Only "t" behaves normal.


----------



## davidgary73 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks TSU for the explaination. I'll stick to the default Speed  

@Guido Negraszus

Indeed those has the same issue too. Do send a ticket in to Spitfire when you can. 

The fix will be on the next update i reckon.


----------



## TSU (Sep 30, 2013)

davidgary73 @ 9.30.2013 said:


> Thanks TSU for the explaination. I'll stick to the default Speed



You should set it to the position you need for the each moment of performance  Assign CC 16 to the any fader or draw it in your sequencer.
Using only default speed takes from you the very valuable performance control.
Generally you should always use the lowest setting to hear a full transition.
But if you have a fast legato line - it is a good idea to set in to the more fast transitions.
Also it is very effectively to vary this control to obtain a more realistic results.
If you have many transitions and each of them identical to others... then... you know


----------



## 667 (Sep 30, 2013)

SF also has velocity mapped to transition speed now I think too. So if you use higher velocity that should also make faster legato transitions. I'm not sure if this is the same thing (speed control mapped to velocity) or if it's a separate transition sample.


----------



## TSU (Sep 30, 2013)

667 @ 9.30.2013 said:


> SF also has velocity mapped to transition speed now I think too. So if you use higher velocity that should also make faster legato transitions. I'm not sure if this is the same thing (speed control mapped to velocity) or if it's a separate transition sample.


This is true for the first note of the legato line only.
So if you need the hard or soft start within legato line, you should break it.
In my practice this works only this way...
In the longs (sustain) articulations every new note has this feature.
And it is very handy as well as legato speed control


----------



## 667 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ah ok yes I think you are correct on that.


----------



## davidgary73 (Sep 30, 2013)

TSU @ Tue Oct 01 said:


> davidgary73 @ 9.30.2013 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks TSU for the explaination. I'll stick to the default Speed
> ...



Awesome. Thank you for the infos. I'll will test it out and start learning this Speed control. 

Cheers and thank you TSU.


----------



## davidgary73 (Oct 3, 2013)

Just want to enquire wheather "fp Hall trigger" is programmed into certain articulations? Can't find the option in any of the presets which the new Low Brass video shows the option on the GUI. I reckon it's programmed within the articulation? 

Also, i found that in the String Ensemble patch, there's a dip/drop if you hold longer that 7 secs (a user found this to). The loop kinda dip/drop and comes back again while in v4, the loop is very smooth without a dip/drop. I'm using the latest updates from the file starting with "W". Audio sample @ https://app.box.com/files/0/f/0/1/f_10781088187

Cheers


----------

